
German police stop families taking children out of school early for vacation - phyller
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/05/21/613188244/german-families-playing-hooky-stopped-by-police-at-airports-may-be-fined
======
loggedinmyphone
A lot of Americans admire Germany's progressivism, but don't fully appreciate
it comes at the expense of sharply curtailed personal liberties.

